# 2008 Michigan Sportsman Deer Totals!!



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

1 buck
1 doe

40 bucks
46 does


----------



## FrankB (Dec 28, 2006)

1 doe


40 bucks
47 does


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

3 does
1 buck
for myself
4 does
1 buck
for buddy

54 does
42 bucks


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

1 Buck



43 Bucks
54 does


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

One buck so far 44 bucks 54 does


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

One Doe



43 Bucks
55 does


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

1- 7 point this year-bow

48 whitetail bucks
18 does
4 caribou 
1 bull elk
2 bull moose
3 antelope
2 buck mule deer


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

1 6 point
2 doe

44 bucks
57 does


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

1 Buck

45 bucks
57 does


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

2 bucks


bucks 47
does 59


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

1 buck
1 doe

48 bucks
60 does


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

2 bucks
1 doe

49 bucks
61 does


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

1 buck

50 bucks
61 does


----------



## just enough (May 25, 2004)

2 Bucks

52 Bucks
61 Does


----------



## PioneerMoose (Mar 29, 2008)

1 doe


52 bucks
62 does


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

2 bucks
1 doe

Total:
54 bucks
63 does


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

1 Doe..so far

Total:
54 bucks
64 does
_________


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

5 does

Total:
54 bucks
69 does


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

2 does

Total:
54 bucks
71 does


----------



## fish_head (Jun 26, 2007)

3 does

54 bucks
74 does


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

3 does


93 bucks
138 does


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

2 bucks

2 does

95 bucks

140 does


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

1 buck, 2 does


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

2 Does

96 bucks
144 does


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

1 buck

97 bucks
144 does


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

1 Buck



98 Bucks
144 Does


----------



## hicky40cmu (Oct 3, 2007)

1 buck
1 doe

99 bucks
145 does


----------



## hermit (Jul 16, 2008)

3 bucks

102 bucks
145 does


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

1 doe

102 Bucks
146 Does


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

1 Buck
3 Doe

Total
103 Buck
149 Doe


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

1 Buck


104 Bucks
149 Does


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

2 bucks for me, and my son took 1




107 Bucks
149 Does


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

2-bucks
3-does

109 Bucks
152 Does


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

1 - buck
1 - doe


110 - bucks

153 - does


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

2 bucks

112 bucks
153 does


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

2 bucks
2 does

114 bucks
155 does


----------



## Chuck (Sep 24, 2000)

1 buck

115 bucks
155 does


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

1 buck
1 doe (will be working on 1 more)

116 Bucks
156 Does


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

1 buck
1 doe

117 bucks

157 does


----------



## keb (Dec 30, 2005)

1-buck


----------



## Fyshslayer (Oct 23, 2008)

1 buck 
2 does

and I added a buck for the guy above me

Buck -119

Doe -159


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

2 bucks
1 doe

121 bucks
160 does


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

1 doe
1 buck (sisters)


122 bucks
161 does


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Two Bucks. 

124 Bucks
161 Doe


----------



## slicktree (May 12, 2008)

1 buck
6 doe


125 bucks
167 doe


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

2 bucks, 1 doe, totals 127 bucks 168 does.


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

1 Buck 



Totals: 128 Bucks
168 Does


----------



## pzman435 (Oct 13, 2007)

2 does

128 bucks
170 doe


----------



## tightlined (May 2, 2006)

2 bucks

130 bucks
170 doe


----------



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

1 doe

130 bucks
171 does


----------



## huntoct1 (Feb 5, 2002)

3 doe

130 Bucks
174 Doe


----------



## johnboy1 (Oct 20, 2008)

1 doe



130 bucks
175 does


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

1 buck & 2 does in da UP for me.... 


131 bucks
177 does


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

2 bucks / 4 does...so far


133 bucks

181 does


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

2 does



133 bucks


183 does


----------



## TIMfromTroy (Jan 24, 2005)

1 buck 
1 doe

134 bucks
184 does


----------



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

1 doe =

134 Bucks

185 Does


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

*Just curious - are members reporting button bucks as bucks in this survey? 

I'm shocked and pleasantly surprised at how different these results are from the statewide kill, which is usually about 70% male deer.*


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

2 does

134 Bucks

187 Does


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

4 does
1 buck

135 bucks
191 does

Big T


----------



## Ridge_runner7 (Aug 20, 2007)

1 buck
1 doe

136 bucks
192 does


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

Byron said:


> *Just curious - are members reporting button bucks as bucks in this survey? *
> 
> *I'm shocked and pleasantly surprised at how different these results are from the statewide kill, which is usually about 70% male deer.*


I hope so since someone posted 4 bucks,....


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

2 bucks 2 does


138
194


----------



## cardiac69 (Nov 27, 2007)

1 - Buck
1- Doe

139 Bucks
195 Does


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

zero antler
3 baldies

139 bucks
198 does


----------



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

1 buck
0 does

140 bucks
198 does


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

1 Doe

140 Bucks
199 Does


----------



## TLWOODS (Feb 22, 2005)

1 buck myself
1 buck brother #1
1 doe brother #2

142 bucks
200 does


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

1 buck
1 doe

143 bucks
201 doe


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

1 Buck
1 Doe 
So far! I usually don't shoot to many does before December. Shot the first yesterday.





144 bucks
202 does


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

1 more doe

144 bucks
203 does


----------



## truk (Jan 17, 2005)

3 does so far

144 bucks

206 does


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

1 Buck

145 bucks

206 does


----------



## ChasinSprints (Dec 20, 2005)

1 of each so far.


146 Bucks

207 Does


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

2 bucks, 1 doe. Hope to get out and get another doe. 

148 bucks
208 does


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

another doe tonight for me

148 bucks

209 does


----------



## luv2hunt (Oct 25, 2008)

Only one buck for me.

149 Bucks

209 Does


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

1 buck for me

150 Bucks

209 does


----------



## HerdManager (Nov 25, 2008)

2 bucks
10 does (crop damage, block permits, and doe permits)

152 bucks
219 does


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

As an aside to this great thread...........does anyone have the totals for other years or know who started those threads? It would be great to have those totals for comparison.

If you have any info please PM me about what you have rather than respond in this thread, thus distracting it.


----------



## budmandev (Apr 8, 2002)

2 buck
1 doe, still trying for 2 more doe

191 buck
270 doe


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Me: 1 buck, 3 does
Guests: 1 buck, 4 does
Total, my property: 2 bucks, 7 does

Cumulative, this thread: 193 bucks, 277 does



I anticipate we'll get two more does before the seasons end.


----------



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

One doe for me. I've had a tough season this year for some reason. They all can't be great but I got some meat in the freezer so I guess it was a good season! I'll stop complaining now. Will give it one more shot yet.


193 bucks
278 does


Keep going!!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Will hunt a new spot tomorrow. Meat hunt (no button bucks).

Personally
1 doe

The thread
193 bucks
279 does


----------



## ericjaenicke (Oct 27, 2007)

2 does for me


193 bucks
281 does


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

2 does for me


193 bucks
283 does


----------



## wiginton (Apr 18, 2000)

2 Bucks


195 Bucks
283 Does


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

son and I: 3 bucks, 2 does





198 bucks
285 does


----------



## davegl (Nov 29, 2008)

2 bucks
0 does (not done yet)


200 bucks
285 does


----------



## Hunt-all (Dec 13, 2008)

2-bucks
2-does

202 -bucks
287 -does


----------



## bowhuntbigbucks (Dec 11, 2006)

1 buck so far, time to let the arrows eat on the does now though

203 bucks
287 does


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

I realized I read the post wrong now. I'm really not that smart, but some of these buck totals say we have a LOT of out of state hunters. Congrats to all!!
Fuzzy math or just me?


----------



## Rouxballs (Dec 2, 2008)

2 Doe

0 Bucks


203 Bucks

289 Doe


----------



## eagle_eye (Dec 13, 2006)

2 does
1 buck

204 bucks
291 does


----------



## sdean04 (Jan 7, 2008)

one buck
three does
and still hunting


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Two does for me. 

Lets see, thats, counting sdean04.

Bucks:205
Does: 296

Not counting sdean04

Bucks: 204
Does : 293


----------



## Prowl (Jan 17, 2006)

2 Bucks
0 Doe

Time to let the ThunderHeads meet miss doe

Bucks: 207
Doe: 296


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

2 does for me....

Bucks 207
Does 298


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

S.NIEMI said:


> I realized I read the post wrong now. I'm really not that smart, but some of these buck totals say we have a LOT of out of state hunters. Congrats to all!!
> Fuzzy math or just me?


Its just you, seems ok to me. 

207 BUCKS
298 DOES


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

one buck, 2 does, still hunting...

208 bucks
300 does


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Add 1 more doe this past Friday...


208 Bucks

301 Does


----------



## Nitrobasser (Jul 7, 2005)

208 Bucks

302 Does


----------



## mark.n.chip (Jun 16, 2007)

1 buck - Oct 13,2008
209 bucks
302 does


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

Add 1 more doe from saturday 12-13

209 Bucks

303 Does


----------



## Rouxballs (Dec 2, 2008)

Add 1 more doe as of 12-15-08

209 bucks
304 doe


----------



## BuickBoy (Nov 5, 2007)

Rouxballs said:


> Add 1 more doe as of 12-15-08
> 
> 209 bucks
> 304 doe



For our season...

2 bucks
2 does

211 bucks
306 does


----------



## whitmo28 (Jan 26, 2005)

BuickBoy said:


> For our season...
> 
> 2 bucks
> 2 does
> ...




2 bucks
1 doe

213 bucks
307 doe

Still plan on filling four more doe tags


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

One more doe Sat. afternoon. I am done for the year.

213 Bucks
308 Doe


----------



## ctsdaxx (Mar 11, 2005)

1 more doe also

213 bucks
309 doe


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman (Sep 18, 2006)

1 Buck
0 Does

214 Bucks
309 Does


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

One Buck

215 Bucks
309 Does


----------



## MarbleEyeMack (Jul 14, 2007)

2 Bucks
2 Does


217 Bucks
311 Does

Happy Hunting!


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

2 Bucks
2 Does


219 Bucks
313 Does


----------



## Death_From_Above (Jul 29, 2004)

2 Bucks
2 Does

221 Bucks
315 Does


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

Took a doe on Saturday.

211 Bucks
316 Does


----------



## BGB (Jul 21, 2004)

2 bucks
0 doe

213 bucks
316 does


----------



## cardiac69 (Nov 27, 2007)

Took another doe on Saturday

213 Bucks
317 Does


----------



## West Side AK (Apr 7, 2006)

Took 2 Does today...

213 Bucks

319 Does


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Added another doe this afternoon (number 6 this year)

213 Bucks
320 Does


----------



## tmb (Apr 5, 2001)

2 Bucks
4 Does

215 Bucks
324 Does


----------



## Big O (Oct 10, 2008)

5 bucks---- 
4 does

235 bucks
358 does


----------



## betterdeerbetterdeerhuntn (Dec 9, 2008)

Add 1 more doe, for a total of 5 for me this year.235 Bucks359 Does


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Two more does hanging...

235 bucks, 361 does


----------



## Gwiki (Feb 24, 2006)

2 does here
Totals:
235 bucks
363 does


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

3 Does
0 Bucks

Totals:
235 bucks
366 does


----------



## Blk Bear (Jan 19, 2007)

o Does
1 Buck

Total:
236 Bucks
366 Does


----------



## Josh S (Oct 29, 2005)

0 Doe
1 buck: My first deer.

Total
237 Bucks
266 Does


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

2 does

Total
237 Bucks
268 Does


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Josh S said:


> 0 Doe
> 1 buck: My first deer.
> 
> Total
> ...


 
Great job Josh!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Josh S said:


> 0 Doe
> 1 buck: My first deer.
> 
> Total
> ...



237 bucks
366 does

In your excitement you dropped a 100 does. congrats :lol:


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

so we're at:
Total
237 Bucks
268 Does


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i took a buck, so that makes:

Total:
238 Bucks
268 Does

A dude at the Novi Gander Mountain last night had one helluva 10 or 11 point (it was nasty out and he was talking to someone so i didn't loiter all that much) in the back of his pickup truck.... anyone else see that?


----------



## MSP60 (Mar 8, 2006)

One buck

Total
Bucks 239
does 268


----------



## Buckbaster (Oct 22, 2008)

2 bucks
1 doe

-----------

241 Bucks
269 Doe


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Son and I 
2 bucks
1 doe


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Gentlemen we lost a 100 off the doe count a few posts back.

Should be

243 bucks
370 does


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Gentlemen we lost a 100 off the doe count a few posts back.
> 
> Should be
> 
> ...


You're right. Nice catch!


----------



## rugertough (Aug 7, 2006)

I have two does so far


Total bucks 243
Does 372


----------



## withgrace (Apr 24, 2005)

1 doe


bucks 243
does 373


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

1 buck
5 does

Bucks - 244
Does - 378


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

1 Doe

251 Bucks
405 Does


----------



## mrsocko33 (Sep 28, 2007)

1 Buck


252 Bucks
405 Does


----------



## updeerhunter08 (Feb 10, 2008)

2 Bucks
1 Doe

254 Bucks
406 Does


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

as of today going hunting tomorrow so it could change

1 buck 
2 does

255 bucks
408 does


----------



## double lung (Sep 7, 2007)

Ditto what B&B said

1 buck 
4 does

256 Bucks
412 Does


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

I got 2 more doe in the last few days... 

256 Bucks
414 Does


----------



## rbrennan26 (Jul 23, 2004)

1 Doe

256 Bucks
415 Does


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

1 buck
1 doe

257 bucks
416 does

Hoped to shoot more does but got busy at the end of the year.


----------



## drake32 (Jan 26, 2007)

2 Bucks
1 Doe

259 Bucks
417 Does


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

1 buck 11/15/08

260 Bucks
417 Does


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

up date shot another doe yesterday

260 bucks
418 does


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

2 bucks
1 doe

262 Bucks 
419 Does


----------



## bigdaddypife (Sep 12, 2006)

Best deer season yet in Blanchard. I personally saw 27 different bucks on our property

2 Bucks
2 Does

Bucks 264
Does 421


----------



## KrazyKletus (Feb 6, 2002)

1 buck
1 doe
Livingston County


Bucks 265
Does 422


----------



## Buckbaster (Oct 22, 2008)

Added another doe new years eve.

Bucks 265
Doe 423


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

1 doe



Bucks 265
Doe 424


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

2 bucks
2 does


bucks 267
does 426


----------



## Shooter Buck (Jul 30, 2008)

1 buck
6 does

268 bucks
432 does


----------



## huntingfool (Nov 20, 2008)

270 bucks
436 does


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

1 buck and 1 doe

271 bucks

437 does


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Between Donnie and I.........3 Does, 2 Bucks

Makes the numbers

*273 Bucks

440 Does*


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

2 Bucks
1 Doe

*275 Bucks

441 Does*


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

275 Bucks = 38%

441 Does = 61%


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

1 doe.

275 Bucks

442 Does


----------



## WhiteyNorris (Dec 29, 2008)

2 bucks

Total
277 - Bucks
442 - Does


----------



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

1 doe

277 bucks
443 does


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

1 Buck and 3 Does 

278 Bucks 
446 Does


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

3 Does
1 Buck

*449 Does

279 Bucks*


----------



## MIman13 (Jul 30, 2006)

2 does

Total
279 bucks
451 does


----------



## michigansnorkeler (May 24, 2006)

2 bucks
2 does

281 bucks
453 does


----------



## BeLikeMike (Jan 31, 2008)

1 buck
1 doe

*282 bucks*
*454 does*


----------



## gobblegrunt (Oct 15, 2008)

1 more buck

283 bucks
454 does


----------



## bgbk-8 (Sep 2, 2008)

1 Buck.

284 Bucks
454 Does


----------



## jwoody (Dec 2, 2006)

1 Buck
2 Does

285 Bucks
456 Does


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

1 buck
4 does

286 bucks
460 does


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

2 bucks
3does


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

1 buck
2 does

(added in crosses also)
289 bucks
465 does


----------



## kritterkiller (Nov 6, 2007)

1 buck

6 does

290 bucks
472 does


----------



## Redjay (Apr 9, 2008)

1 buck 

291 bucks 

472 does


----------



## Mr. October (Jun 27, 2003)

2 doe

290 bucks

474 doe


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

306 bucks
500 does

I shot a doe on Jan. 1st


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

2 bucks my first ever dec 5 and the second one dec 14
1 doe

308 bucks
501 does


----------



## SplitG5 (Oct 23, 2008)

one baldy for me...wwaaaaayyyy back in the bow season.

308 bucks
502 does


----------



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

add mine

310 bucks
507 does


----------



## mbishop5 (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll add mine as well

2 Does

310 bucks
509 does


----------



## cant-eat-horns (Jan 11, 2009)

1 buck and 1 doe

311 bucks
510 doe


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

1 buck and 1 doe for me.

312 bucks

511 does


----------



## critter1059 (Jan 19, 2009)

1 - 8 point
1 - 4 point


314 bucks

511 doe's


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

3 does; 1 EAS, 1 Nov. 20th, 1 Dec. 22




314 BUCKS

514 DOES


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

to look at the totals from this site, you would think we had population control in the best intrest. I see more does than buck harvested.
why are we so diffrent from the rest of the state?


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

1 Doe in firearm, 1 in Muzzleloader .. (wasn't able to do much bowhunting at all last year)


314 BUCKS

516 DOES


----------



## JSimon (Dec 9, 2007)

1 buck during firearm season

315 BUCKS

516 DOES


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

1 doe during archery season

315 bucks
517 does


----------



## Huntinman (Feb 7, 2001)

1 Buck Archery
1 Doe Muzzleloader

Bucks 316
Does 518


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

2 bucks bow
3 does gun


Bucks 318
Does 521


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

2 Bucks
2 Does

Bucks 320
Does 523


----------



## Rut-N-Strut (Apr 8, 2001)

1 buck
1 doe

321
524


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'm in Arizona for the month of March........it was sunny and 88F out here today..........Someone keep the final total for last fall's deer seasons so we can keep track of it for comparison next year. I'm using my wife's laptop so don't have acess to my computer where it is easy to keep track of data.


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

1 buck,1 doe
322
525


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

1 Doe (I didn't count the other one I hit with the car.... doe fawn)

322
526

~m~


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

i shot a buck and five doe


323

531


----------



## Filet N' Release (Mar 9, 2009)

1 buck

324 bucks

531 does


----------



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

2 bucks
326 bucks
531 does


----------



## ruger no. 1 (Oct 30, 2007)

1buck
1doe

327 bucks
532 does


----------



## Mike70 (Mar 24, 2008)

1 buck and 1 doe

328 bucks
533 does


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

1 buck

329 bucks
533 does


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

1 buck
2 does

330 bucks
535 does


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

4 hunters, 2 properties

1 buck
7 does (Too many tags left over--darn early winter!)

331 bucks
542 does


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

1 monster doe, my first doe ever. 
331
543


----------



## bucklessyooper (Jun 13, 2003)

Only saw one deer the whole season. The worst season I have ever had.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

1 UP buck

332 bucks
543 does


----------



## 8 Point (Mar 16, 2009)

1 Buck, 3 Does

333 Bucks
546 Does


----------

